# Did MTX make spacers for thunder x series?



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

I cant remember if they did or if I am imagining it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure, but I do not believe they made spacers for the "Thunder X" series. Maybe if you did see one, it was custom cut from an amp?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I can't tell by the pic if this is a factory piece or a nicely fabbed one...The screws make it look more home made than factory :deal2:


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

bigdwiz said:


> I can't tell by the pic if this is a factory piece or a nicely fabbed one...The screws make it look more home made than factory :deal2:


Thanks. That is where I remember it from. I guess I should have gone up to the attic to find all of my old CA&E and AS&S mags. Cool install.


It does look homemade. Not sure why he chose to screw them from the top. He could have easily used some metal strapping to mount them from the side and hide the screws under the panel. Anyway, that is the look I want, without the screws...


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll pull out the directories real quick and check 1997-1998 and see if they have a link listed...The pic above was from a Car Sound Mag


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

bigdwiz said:


> I'll pull out the directories real quick and check 1997-1998 and see if they have a link listed...The pic above was from a Car Sound Mag


Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Negative for the MTX Thunder X amp link from the Car Stereo Review Directories...I'll check the CA&E ones when I get a chance. Maybe you can find a dead X series amp on eBay for cheap and just cut it up?


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I have one for the thunder series amps. It fit between my 2300 & 2160 amps.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

NRA4ever said:


> I have one for the thunder series amps. It fit between my 2300 & 2160 amps.


I know. I am looking for the next generation. The black and gold x series. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't say that I remember MTX offering one, but there are plenty of dead 2300x's out there, you could grab one and do some cutting to make one (or several actually). Would look nice.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

OLD THREAD, BUT yes they did make spacers / links










Part # was TBRIDGE98

I have been lookng for some more 

~DaVe


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a 275x heatsink that I was going to mod into spacer. I will sell it for the cost of shipping if anyone wants it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

